# Sims 4



## Big Forum User (May 30, 2014)

So, The Sims 4 has been confirmed to appear at E3 2014. What do you hope they will say about The Sims 4? What new features do you hope they talk about? What do you think they will say about the Sims 4?


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

they got rid of create a style on sims 4 so ):
i hope theres less rabbitholes
and i hope theres more traits 
and please more content in the base game


----------



## Improv (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> they got rid of create a style on sims 4 so ):
> i hope theres less rabbitholes
> and i hope theres more traits
> *and please more content in the base game*



_*yes*_


----------



## Zanessa (May 30, 2014)

I need to see the babies and toddlers. I'm so sick of TS3's toddlers and babies. 
Yes, that is the difference for me. I'm more family-oriented when playing The Sims and I always have a family of about 5 or 6.


----------



## Chromie (May 30, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I need to see the babies and toddlers. I'm so sick of TS3's toddlers and babies.
> Yes, that is the difference for me. I'm more family-oriented when playing The Sims and I always have a family of about 5 or 6.



Really? I kill everyone. o.o


----------



## London (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> they got rid of create a style on sims 4 so ):
> i hope theres less rabbitholes
> and i hope theres more traits
> and please more content in the base game



:| They got rid of create a style?! I probably use that the most...


----------



## Kildor (May 31, 2014)

Make the game less boring. 


I died of bordeom at Sims 3.


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2014)

i remember that theyre adding a woohoo skill in the sims 4 so i cant wait for that, lmao
it looks pretty fun tho


----------



## Zanessa (May 31, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Really? I kill everyone. o.o



Yeah.
I've always been like that with games. Families are awesome.. in games. Especially when I can control them.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 31, 2014)

My only hope is that EA has optimized the game so it will run smoothly on reasonably-aged computers.
At the very least, make it so that top-of-the-line computers can actually run the game well.

There's no excuse for TS3 to run so terribly on computers that can run every other game on the market at 60FPS.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 31, 2014)

I always make the partner cheat lols~ So I hope we can adjust on the relationship like, the sim might love another sim but is a one sided liking. Like example, a dad love his son so much but his son hate or zero like on his dad, that will be cool for me =x


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

I love the sims
Anything will do for me ;-;


----------



## tessabel (May 31, 2014)

I'm not super picky, but I do think that the sims overall costs way more than any other game what with all the expansion packs and so forth, especially if you add in the online store and the stuff packs, which I never buy. I just wish they would be a little less greedy and focus more on what the fan base wants.

Because I freaking LOVE sims!


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I always make the partner cheat lols~ So I hope we can adjust on the relationship like, the sim might love another sim but is a one sided liking. Like example, a dad love his son so much but his son hate or zero like on his dad, that will be cool for me =x



I've always wanted something like that tbh. It would be good for story purposes because it could add more flavor into it.
It would be really cool if they could add disabled/handicapped sims in the game. Their wheelchair could fly up stairs or something so all the buildings wouldn't have to have ramps.


----------



## mob (May 31, 2014)

i've never played the sims before
but i was gonna pre-order sims 4 
but i dont want origin on my computer because it's really ****ty


----------



## Beary (May 31, 2014)

I love sims
THEY GOT RID OF CREATE A STYLE
NOOOOOO /dies

Butseriouslywhyyy


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2014)

If they're not going with the Sims MMO idea, which I think would ruin the social lives of a pretty solid percentage of the country, I just hope the soundtrack is good.

Maybe they can get the black eyed peas to record some simlish again.

Urbz, anyone?


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Really? I kill everyone. o.o



lol same i usually get tired of my children so i spam their birthdays until they can swim and then i drown them and delete their tombstones


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 31, 2014)

I hope that they have more in the base game because 1) base games are always boring and 2) expansion & stuff packs are hella expensive for the amount of content they add to the game (especially stuff packs, which should be like $5). And I hope they make the expansion packs better, like the ones for Sims 2, specifically Bon Voyage. World Adventures sucked.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 31, 2014)

Grawr said:


> If they're not going with the Sims MMO idea, which I think would ruin the social lives of a pretty solid percentage of the country, I just hope the soundtrack is good.
> 
> Maybe they can get the black eyed peas to record some simlish again.
> 
> Urbz, anyone?



I actually played that old Sims MMO back years and years ago. Sims Online I believe.

For a Sims 1 based online game it was really good. lol


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> I actually played that old Sims MMO back years and years ago. Sims Online I believe.
> 
> For a Sims 1 based online game it was really good. lol



I really think if they made a jazzed-up version of the Sims MMO now, it would be ridiculously popular. 

I don't know a ton about Second Life, but it's always seemed like the Sims MMO would be what Second Life wishes it was. Except in the Sims you wouldn't be able to fly ... I've heard flying is a part of SL.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jun 1, 2014)

Grawr said:


> I really think if they made a jazzed-up version of the Sims MMO now, it would be ridiculously popular.
> 
> I don't know a ton about Second Life, but it's always seemed like the Sims MMO would be what Second Life wishes it was. *Except in the Sims you wouldn't be able to fly ... *I've heard flying is a part of SL.



You can in the "Into the future" expansion =x just a little tho~


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 1, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> My only hope is that EA has optimized the game so it will run smoothly on reasonably-aged computers.
> At the very least, make it so that top-of-the-line computers can actually run the game well.
> 
> There's no excuse for TS3 to run so terribly on computers that can run every other game on the market at 60FPS.



For The Sims 3 Pets, I had to get a new graphics card because something about the current one (Intel or whatever) was "outdated" even though all my other games could run it well. :/ That's really dumb, so I do hope that they made it for all computers to use easily. 

But I believe that's why the Sims look less realistic; for the sake of it running better. (Which, the style is better. Cartoony > Realistic)


----------



## Melonyy (Jun 1, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I hope that they have more in the base game because 1) base games are always boring and 2) expansion & stuff packs are hella expensive for the amount of content they add to the game (especially stuff packs, which should be like $5). And I hope they make the expansion packs better, like the ones for Sims 2, specifically Bon Voyage. World Adventures sucked.



I used this site to buy Sims 3 Into the Future, paid like $16.35 with 5% off..
Most of the games are pretty cheap..
https://www.g2a.com/r/anthonyt


----------



## Lassy (Jun 1, 2014)

The same seems soooo much better. I hated playing at some point sims 3 because it was slow to make sims, and now you can model them like clay! (Change butt shape, etc) 
If it is quicker to do stuff, it is really much better!


----------



## nekosync (Jun 1, 2014)

Bring the aliens back!


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

hopefully lots of fun stuff
but knowing ea i doubt it


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 1, 2014)

Isn't Sims 4 like $70.00?
Hopefully the price drops, I can't imagine spending that much money for a game.


----------



## Improv (Jun 1, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Isn't Sims 4 like $70.00?
> Hopefully the price drops, I can't imagine spending that much money for a game.



The Limited Edition version is only $60, but as I paid $15 for Sims 3 I think I'll wait a bit haha.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2014)

i kinda was hoping that CAS would kinda be like mysims (dont judge me ok) where they just give you a sim and you can make them wear whatever. i have cute clothes for my girl sims that i wish my guy sims could wear ):


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

If they don't bother actually making this game work with PC/Mac like they did with Sims 3, then this series is dead to me. Which is a huge disappointment. But EA loves ruining anything Sims now for some reason. Sims 3. Sim City. They've got the mechanic of the actual game down, 10/10 no one can really beat it. But wow will it ever actually be stable? Not likely


----------



## Senpai (Jun 3, 2014)

So excited for the Sims 4. I actually like the more cartoony look of it. It also looks like there's a ton on content in the base game. SO HYPED


----------



## m12 (Jun 5, 2014)

I really just want a story mode, similar to Sims: Bustin' Out. Or at least an online multiplayer hub, where you can interact with other players and stuff in some way, similar to Playstation Home or Second Life.


----------



## Player1won (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope you can adjust the height of the Sims. I used to use stretchskeleton in Sims 2, but I think it would be easier if you could choose their height in Create A Sim. Another thing that I hope for is being able to see inside the buildings like schools and restaurants. I didn't like how you couldn't do this in Sims 3.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope you can see inside of schools and have the option to pick up your child from school. If you were Insane or Inappropriate, you could interrupt a class or something really disgusting in a class and be kicked out of the town you're in and you have to move to another one. xD


----------



## Kip (Jun 6, 2014)

This game is already perfect to me! The only things that could make it better is a Story Mode like the first Sims, And online multiplayer, but i understand how complicated that may be.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2014)

Player1won said:


> I hope you can adjust the height of the Sims. I used to use stretchskeleton in Sims 2, but I think it would be easier if you could choose their height in Create A Sim. Another thing that I hope for is being able to see inside the buildings like schools and restaurants. I didn't like how you couldn't do this in Sims 3.



i think i remember seeing something about height in the sims 4. like someone said there was a clear height difference between 2 sims of the same age. but i dunno
animations for height probably cost a lot tho cuz what would you do with a really tall sim and a short sim kissing


----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I love sims
> THEY GOT RID OF CREATE A STYLE
> NOOOOOO /dies
> 
> Butseriouslywhyyy



I thought it was because create-a-style was why it took so long for the game to run/load. The system had to go through all the different patterns before working properly. I'm okay with this adjustment, but I hope they add more furniture to replace it and maximize the custom ability.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> i think i remember seeing something about height in the sims 4. like someone said there was a clear height difference between 2 sims of the same age. but i dunno
> animations for height probably cost a lot tho cuz what would you do with a really tall sim and a short sim kissing



The height thing would be a big problem for the sims 4. They would have to make different combinations of sims interacting, based on their height, and even if they were able to do that, I'm sure it would be laggy. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



m12 said:


> I really just want a story mode, similar to Sims: Bustin' Out. Or at least an online multiplayer hub, where you can interact with other players and stuff in some way, similar to Playstation Home or Second Life.



I agree. I loved Bustin' Out. c:


----------



## Valese (Jun 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> If they don't bother actually making this game work with PC/Mac like they did with Sims 3, then this series is dead to me. Which is a huge disappointment. But EA loves ruining anything Sims now for some reason. Sims 3. Sim City. They've got the mechanic of the actual game down, 10/10 no one can really beat it. But wow will it ever actually be stable? Not likely



I think they actually said a while ago that the PC and MAC version will be released at the same time for Sims 4 instead of making MAC users wait like they did (with Sims 3 if I'm not mistaken?) for like half a year before release.

Also speaking of release dates... THEY ARE GOING TO ANNOUNCE THE RELEASE DATE FINALLY. FINALLY. FINALLY. I've been WAITING SO LONG FOR THIS DAY. QQQQ





..
I hope in the Sims 4 we will be able to make more than 1 "main family", like we could in the Sims 1 & 2. That's what made me dislike the Sims 3 so much. Being stuck to 1 family sucks. Or having to "change" main families, and thereby get rid of your achievements or whatever it was is ridiculous. I just hope they fixed that. Otherwise THIS GAME IS PERFECT. 





<Edit> SCRATCH THAT. RELEASE DATE IS SEPTEMBER 2ND. I WISH I COULD FREEZE MYSELF FOR 3 MONTHS AND MAKE TIME GO BY FASTER.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 9, 2014)

Release date is September 3rd. =D


----------



## Valese (Jun 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Release date is September 3rd. =D



September 3rd = Europe & Australia I'm guessing? 
Cause the lady that was talking about the Sims 4 at E3 said September 2nd. I'M SO EXCITED.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 9, 2014)

I missed half of the part on Sims 4 ;_;

I got to the part where they were talking about how you can go online and put someone else's Sim into your game?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2014)

aetherene said:


> I missed half of the part on Sims 4 ;_;
> 
> I got to the part where they were talking about how you can go online and put someone else's Sim into your game?



There's a video on YouTube
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD0xkEmXfHA


----------



## aetherene (Jun 9, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> There's a video on YouTube
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD0xkEmXfHA



Whaaaaa thank you! <3


----------

